# irfanview: how to resize from command line without enlarging the image



## renewestenbe (Sep 13, 2004)

I want to use Irfanview to resize my images using a windows batch file. 

From the GUI one can specify that a picture should not become larger as a result of the resize. However, I can not find such an option between the command line arguments.

1) does anyone know how to do this (when possible)?
2) Is there a good Irfanview site/forum somewhere?

Rene


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

renewestenbe said:


> 1) does anyone know how to do this (when possible)?
> 2) Is there a good Irfanview site/forum somewhere?
> Rene


Hi Rene,
There does not seem to be an IrfanView Forum that I can find, just the
*IrfanView Homepage* that I'm sure you're familiar with.
I don't believe there is one as yet.

I don't have an answer to your question myself but perhaps someone
will come along with a solution.

If you do not get a satisfactory answer you could send an email to
Irfan Skiljan, author of IrfanView.

mailto:*[email protected]*

(Note: it took about five days for me to get a reply from him).

Good Luck!
Telstar


----------



## DArndt (Nov 28, 2004)

Rene,

I call the Irfanview program from a REXX script to do resizing, a batch command should be exactly the same.

IRFANVIEW {file name of source file} /resample=(width,height) /aspectratio /convert={output file name}

for example: irfanview myphoto.jpg /resample=(300,100) /aspectratio /convert=myphoto_tn.jpg

when you use both the width and height values, (and aspectratio) then the output is constrained by whichever "limit" is hit first. If you use only the width or height, then the other value "floats" to whatever size is needed to maintain the aspect ratio.

As for a forum, I don't know of one either (i hit your question in my search for one)

In Irfanview, bring up the help index and enter "batch command", it will display all the batch options.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

neat, i just learned something here. I almost forgot about batch files and didnt realise that if i built one for irfanview resizing/resampling, i could double the image size of all my files in a directory via one click instead of constantly manually doing them. Neat- I'm on the right track eh?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Maybe I'm missing something or more likely don't understand what is trying to be done but...

can't any of this be done from the batch conversion function within Irfanview? 

buck


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

i don't think but i may be wrong, that the feature inside of the irfanview program for batch conversion can do batch resampling, although just a moment ago i shrunk tons of the images on my harddrive by converting them from .bmp to .jpg, which really helped doing it all at once. Irfanview has always come in handy, if i can find a script or something to resample all files i put in a directory by 200% using B-Spline, i'd be really happy.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Have you looked in the advanced options in the batch window...

EDIT: One thing I don't know is what filter is use in the batch conversion but I would guess it uses whatever you have set in resize/resample under the image tab

buck


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

yah it had resize, not resample, unless it just doesnt have resample for what i had set.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

resample


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Buck - where in irfanview is this dialog box located? or is this found somewhere else?  Thanks!


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Hi MSM Hobbes

open irfan click file> Batch Conversion/Rename at the lower right put a check in *use advanced options* then click *Set advanced options*

have fun

buck


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh, that didn't show up on what i selected, but i think i had either too much or a invalid format, but i see it now thank you. I'll see if i can get these files resampled. TTYL i'll update.


----------

